# Stevia while pregnant?



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you ladies know if this is ok. I'm 28 wks.

I'm allergic to corn, so no corn syrup. Don't drink diet stuff, especially not while pregnant...but I really want a pop (or soda - depending on where you are!) and I found one made with stevia...called...Zevia.

Anyway. Just curious!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather get a sugar-sweetened one and stick to one. If you check out the local HFS there are all sorts that are sugar sweetened. Virgil's, Reed's and Maine Root are the ones I tend to buy. Hansen's - some are sugar and some are corn so you have to be careful.


----------



## FloMomma (Mar 7, 2009)

Eeek...I've been using Stevia my whole pregnancy (I'm 33 weeks now)...mostly I didn't want the extra empty calories of sugar, but I needed something sweet to drink now and again...uh oh, am I in trouble?


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I stopped drinking diet sodas early in the pregnancy and now drink regular Coke on occasion.







I was afraid to use sugar additives during the pregnancy and wanted to be extra careful. However, I can't wait to go back to diet post preg.







Although I don't miss the headaches I had when drinking diet.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd prob limit but use stevia. out of curiosity, what soda now has it in it?

Stevia is the ONLY sugar substitute that doesnt give me migraines


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with stevia? its made out of a plant.

diet pop has artificial sweetners that imo, are cancer causing as well as autoimmune issue triggering.

regular pop is high fructose corn syrup which recent studies have shown is contaminated with mercury. that goes for ALL high fructose corn syrup. not to mention corn syrup is responsible for this nations diabetes epidemic.

stick with the stevia.


----------



## whoabethy (Mar 12, 2009)

this webiste makes stevia seem bad - but i have no idea...
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...alsweetner.htm


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
I'm allergic to corn, so no corn syrup. Don't drink diet stuff, especially not while pregnant...but I really want a pop (or soda - depending on where you are!) and I found one made with stevia...called...Zevia.

ok, a couple things:

1) Is Zevia just a trade name for the specific pop you are wanting to drink? Or is it the name of the sweetener that was developed *from* Stevia.. and thus not the same as Stevia... in which case there will be even less information available on safety during pregnancy.

2) I have no published info on the safety of the herb Stevia. The consensus seems to be that it is okay BUT has been used to *augment* amniotic fluid levels. Therefore, if you've ever had "too much fluid" it's perhaps a bad idea to ingest on any kind of regular basis.

3) I personally, came to the conclusion that white sugar is by far the lesser of the commercial sweetener evils. BUT, maybe check out your health food stores for pop - here, there are a whole bunch that are sweetened with grape juice or less refined sugars.

ALSO (sorry, I had to comment): Just because something is a plant does not mean it is safe! Deadly Nightshade is a plant, coffee beans come from plants, High fructose corn syrup came from a plant, Pennyroyal is a plant, digitalis... shall I continue?


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoabethy* 
this webiste makes stevia seem bad - but i have no idea...
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...alsweetner.htm

nothing on that site says its "bad". it just says it is not regulated buy the fda (nor are any other natural herbs or supplements)

I love how the fda says they cant say this is safe for pregnant women because they dont know enough about it, but they can say that aspartame and splenda is safe for pregnant women? are you kidding me?

splenda is made from CHLORINE hello fda people! they also can turn into formeldahyde in your body.

not to mention our bodies have no idea how to process these CHEMICALS. = diabetes.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't like Splenda, either, but table salt is also made from chlorine.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I have heard that the white version of stevia is fine while pregnant, but I wont use it because it has to be processed to become white, and then the toxin gets removed. I don't use the green powder because I think it is gross.
I imagine that the soda that has stevia is the processed form of stevia.


----------



## leigh09 (Dec 16, 2008)

the book "mother food for breastfeeding mothers" (about how eating certain foods can affect/increase your milk supply) suggest stevia is safe for pregnant women in small amounts.
i use it during this pregnancy, but only on the odd occasion


----------



## Noel_P (May 29, 2009)

I had GD last time and used splenda for months, had no choice when they told me I could no longer have any sugar at all. My DD is now five and perfect. I'm using it this pregnancy also, but I don't drink soda at all.

I am avoiding sweet n low. It is the only food product on the market the is actually KNOWN to cause cancer in lab animals. Normally it would have never been allowed, but the diabetics needed a sweetener. But, for it to have the same effect on humans the dosage would be incredible. Something like you would have to ingest over 400 packets per day for over 300 years. We studied it in college, but that was 20 years ago so I don't remember exactly


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noel_P* 
I am avoiding sweet n low. It is the only food product on the market the is actually KNOWN to cause cancer in lab animals.

Actually, that's not true. Aspartame has that same link, and actually higher risk than saccharine does. It's just that because those tests were run in the EU, the FDA dismisses them out of hand.

Stevia has been linked to decreased sperm production, it is used as a contraceptive in some native communities. For that reason, I don't have it in the house... and knowing that I'm carrying a boy, there's no way I would expose him to that - I've spent years dealing with IF, I'm not going to risk imposing that on my child. I'd much rather have the little bit of organic sugar or honey or maple syrup on occasion.


----------



## bemommy (Sep 21, 2003)

I've got GD. So I avoid sugar (and honey and maple syrup) *sigh*. . I will have a little bit of Agave nectar on occasion. Aspartame and Sucrolose are totally out. . completely. Both give me HORRIBLE headaches. I really worry about the neurological effects of something that gives me headaches at such a small dose (I am not at all prone to headaches). I will use Stevia extract on occasion. . Mostly I'm just gotten use to not having much of anything sweet. (what I wouldn't do to eat a bunch of fruit at this point)


----------



## jazzharmony (Nov 10, 2006)

I had no idea Stevia was considered anything but healthy. Anyone have links with info on it's dangers?? (not just during pregnancy)


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

When I was dx with low amniotic fluid my midwife (highly trained and regulated here in Ontario) recommended Stevia. Apparently, it can help with that. So, I assume if she's recommending me to take it during pregnancy, it's probably safe enough. I would have no problem taking it myself.


----------



## Elka (Jan 8, 2010)

I am an artificial sweetener researcher/activist...I don't know about stevia and pregnancy. But in Europe it is well Known that Splenda can cause a woman to miscarry. IT has chlorine in it!!!! and the artificial sweetener lobby keeps this information from us, the same way they try to make us believe that stevia is less safe. Why doesn't America know about this? When Aspartame/NutraSweet was discovered it was NOT approved by the FDA physician because it didn't survive human trials and people were getting too sick...but because it was a goldmine, Donald Rumsfeld fired the FDA physician and hired his own physician to approve it!...

Again I don't know about Stevia and pregnancy since it is an herb...
But stay away from artificial sweeteners!
If you've had Splenda, don't worry, just don't have it again!

check out the source below

"The Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI) has warned that aspartame, the artificial sugar substitute in most diet drinks, may cause cancer as reported in a three-year Italian study that found links to lymphomas and leukemias . But the CSPI communication goes on to advocate use of another doubtful sweetener - sucralose - to get off aspartame. Sucralose, also sold under the Splenda brand name, has its own problems of toxicity and is by no means an innocuous replacement for aspartame.

Although the CSPI has - with a delay of several years - come out now with a warning against the use of aspartame, Betty Martini charges that its executive director, Michael Jacobson, should have had the courage to do so long ago. She says the information was available since the time of the aspartame approval through political pressure called in by Donald Rumsfeld, former CEO of aspartame manufacturer Searle and now defense secretary.

Diet soda, which generally is sweetened with aspartame, has been shown to be linked to an increased incidence of obesity by Sharon P. Fowler, MPH, and colleagues at the University of Texas Health Science Center, San Antonio in a recent study. While Fowler is quick to point out that the link does not prove causation, the facts showed that the more diet drinks a person consumed, the higher was the likelihood of being obese.

The SustainableIsGood Blog wrote "Judging by the domain names Johnson & Johnson and Tate & Lyle own it's very clear they are concerned about people targeting targeting Splenda itself, or its main ingredient sucralose. The mere fact a major corporation and maker of a product has bought and owns domain names with their product name and the words "poison," "kills," and "sucks," and "victims" is amazing. Under what possible scenario does Johnson & Johnson envision that someone would create the website "victimsofsplenda.com" This domain name and many others seem to go way beyond a company protecting its trademarks or copyright - these domain names imply a very sobering negative fear on the parts of Johnson & Johnson and Tate & Lyle."

And then concludes with "It's hard not to wonder - buying a handful of top level domain names to protect a company name or trademark seems reasonable but buying over 200 possibly as high as 300 negative domain names related to a product seems over the top. Is there something these companies know about Splenda that make them feel the need to buy all these domain names before someone else can? Who would ever imagine a website www.victimsofsplenda.com - honestly? Well apparently someone at Johnson & Johnson did because they now own the domain along with a host of others."

http://splenda.worldwidewarning.net/


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info Elka!

Has anyone seen the movie Food Inc? Lots in there about how corn is in SO much of our food. Michigan Mama, I have no idea how you find foods you can eat.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
Just wondering if any of you ladies know if this is ok. I'm 28 wks.

I'm allergic to corn, so no corn syrup. Don't drink diet stuff, especially not while pregnant...but I really want a pop (or soda - depending on where you are!) and I found one made with stevia...called...Zevia.

Anyway. Just curious!

Could you make your own beverages to fix your craving and cut out the "added" sweetner? I've been wanting soda and kool aid type stuff... and I've found that if I mix seltzer water with some kind of fresh juice that I make in my juicer (or even store bought 100% juice) it kills the craving without having to worry about if the drink has HFCS, sugar, Stevia...etc.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
. I will have a little bit of Agave nectar on occasion.

You might want to read this article re: Agave Nectar... http://www.foodrenegade.com/agave-nectar-good-or-bad/

OP: If I were you, I would stick to a sugar sweetened soda if/when the craving comes along. Out of all the available options of sweeteners, it's the lesser of the evils-and barring GD or any specific health problem, has a long standing history of being relatively safe-as opposed to newer processed sweeteners that haven't been around long enough to know for sure. Virgil's sodas are super yummy, and (at least in the kinds I have had) don't have any questionable ingredients. Our regular grocery stores carry it in the natural foods section.

I wouldn't ever take the "I used it last time and everything turned out ok" approach to determine if something were genuinely safe. My mom smoked with all of her pregnancies, and we were all born healthy, but I wouldn't use that to say smoking is safe during pregnancy, KWIM?


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I lived in rural Paraguay, where Stevia is native. It is called "ka'a he'e" in the native language, which literally means sweet leaf. It is made from a leaf of a plant. They use it all the time - pregnant or not - and I've never heard anyone use it as a contraceptive. I don't know what they do to refine it and sell in the U.S. In Paragauy they just use the leaves.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
Could you make your own beverages to fix your craving and cut out the "added" sweetner? I've been wanting soda and kool aid type stuff... and I've found that if I mix seltzer water with some kind of fresh juice that I make in my juicer (or even store bought 100% juice) it kills the craving without having to worry about if the drink has HFCS, sugar, Stevia...etc.









This is what we do in my house when we have cravings for sweet carbonation. Quite delicious







.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

What about all the carbonated fruit juices out there? Our co-op has several varieties and they're fantastic, and I've seen them at local grocers, too. No HFCS, just juice. Some of the "Switch" brand ones are fantastic...like soda, but better than soda.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
Could you make your own beverages to fix your craving and cut out the "added" sweetner? I've been wanting soda and kool aid type stuff... and I've found that if I mix seltzer water with some kind of fresh juice that I make in my juicer (or even store bought 100% juice) it kills the craving without having to worry about if the drink has HFCS, sugar, Stevia...etc.


















Go with this OP. That way you won't have to worry about sweetners and things.
Whenever I want something fizzy and sweet, I add crushed up fruit or some fruit juice to my pellegrino.
Mmmm, it's so good and refreshing!


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoabethy* 
this webiste makes stevia seem bad - but i have no idea...
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...alsweetner.htm

This info is out of date. Stevia is now approved as a food.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I have heard that the white version of stevia is fine while pregnant, but I wont use it because it has to be processed to become white, and then the toxin gets removed. I don't use the green powder because I think it is gross.
I imagine that the soda that has stevia is the processed form of stevia.

what toxin? But yeah, the straight herb is gross. The white or liquid form is just a simple extract, not any more processed than any other herbal extract.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ashes* 
Thanks for the info Elka!

Has anyone seen the movie Food Inc? Lots in there about how corn is in SO much of our food. Michigan Mama, I have no idea how you find foods you can eat.

VERY CAREFULLY!

OP, I can't eat any corn, either. And I drink water with flavored stevia drops every day. Granted, stevia is so sweet that that amounts to 20 drops per day. My amniotic fluid is totally normal levels, same as my last time when there was no stevia. IMO, stevia is totally safe. And it's not an artificial sweetener. It's just a non-caloric one.

I use flavored stevia in sparkling or flat water, because I can't handle plain water (don't know why, I love water by itself when non-pregnant.) It's how I manage to keep hydrated!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Has anyone tried xylitol? My midwife says it is actually good for pregnant women because it is good for bones and is low on the glycemic index. I know it is in some gum (like xylichew) maybe it can be found in some soda?

ETA: Here is some info on xylitol and this place sells soda flavors.. I have a soda machine at home, so I have made soda myself in the past (I know Sears sells the machines now also), but I haven't tried this company for syrups yet.

http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php?cPath=164


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I use stevia (actually Sweet Leaf packets) to sweeten my RR/Nettle tea a few times a week. It takes just the tiniest amount to sweeten a beverage and imo it's better than sugar, because it doesn't affect your glycemic index. I would think that like all herbal treatments, if you wanted to use it to increase amniotic fluids, etc, you'd probably have to take quite a bit of it, and probably in the leaf state- that's just an educated guess.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
Has anyone tried xylitol? My midwife says it is actually good for pregnant women because it is good for bones and is low on the glycemic index. I know it is in some gum (like xylichew) maybe it can be found in some soda?

ETA: Here is some info on xylitol and this place sells soda flavors.. I have a soda machine at home, so I have made soda myself in the past (I know Sears sells the machines now also), but I haven't tried this company for syrups yet.

http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php?cPath=164

The gum I chew is sweetened with Xylitol (B Fresh.) I brought it to my midwife and got the okay to continue chewing it daily while pg.


----------



## Lavender Mom (Jan 17, 2010)

I am 29 weeks and have baked with stevia twice in the last week. Each time I have eaten the baked goods I have experienced stomach cramps! I think I will lay off the stevia and stick with other sugars.


----------



## Starry-eyedMom (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
Has anyone tried xylitol? My midwife says it is actually good for pregnant women because it is good for bones and is low on the glycemic index. I know it is in some gum (like xylichew) maybe it can be found in some soda?

ETA: Here is some info on xylitol and this place sells soda flavors.. I have a soda machine at home, so I have made soda myself in the past (I know Sears sells the machines now also), but I haven't tried this company for syrups yet.

http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php?cPath=164

I use Xylitol and I love it. It doesn't have a strange aftertaste like stevia seems to. I have read that dentists love it because it helps fight cavities! I wasn't sure if it's allowed during pregnancy, but it's encouraging to read the other posters who do.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I have dogs so I won't bring xylitol into my house, it is toxic to them. I have read stories of dogs getting into a pack of gum and dying from it. I can't imagine it's that good for us, then, either... but that's just a guess. I try to avoid all fake sugars when I am not pregnant, am avoiding them even more now (although I am back on coffee, so preaching would be the pot calling the kettle black...







)

http://www.dogtopics.com/29/xylitol-...ning-our-dogs/
http://www.ehow.com/about_5374687_xylitol-dangers.html
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/xylitol.asp
http://www.xylitolforyou.com/FAQ.html

and fake sweeteners in general(a very interesting read):
http://products.mercola.com/sweet-deception/


----------

